# Phòng cà xử lý khi các bé mắc bệnh về tai mũi họng trong mùa đông



## Ovixbaby (15/10/20)

1. CÁC BỆNH HÔ HẤP THƯỜNG GẶP
Viêm đường hô hấp trên(viêm mũi họng cấp) là bệnh phổ biến nhất ở trẻ em trong mùa xuân. Trẻ thường ho kèm theo chảy nước mũi, có thể kèm theo sốt nhưng không khó thở.

Cách xử lý: Ho là một phản ứng của cơ thể để tống các chất lạ hoặc chất nhầy tiết nhiều quá ra khỏi các ống dẫn khí. Bởi vậy, ho là một phản ứng bảo vệ cần thiết của cơ thể nên nhiều khi không nên tìm cách ngăn cản triệu chứng ho.






Một số thuốc an thần, giảm ho có khi lại có hại, làm cho trẻ khó thở. Nên cho trẻ dùng các loại thuốc có tác dụng làm loãng cả chất nhầy. Để dễ tống chúng ra ngoài (nhỏ mũi bằng natriclorua 0,9%). Chỉ khi trẻ ho khan nhiều quá, bị mất sức vì ho ban đêm thì mới cho uống thuốc ho và an thần (như theralene…). Để làm dịu cơn ho như trong trường hợp bị ho gà.

Viêm phế quản: Là bệnh hay gặp ở trẻ lớn trên 5 tuổi. Trẻ thường có các triệu chứng như sốt, ho nhưng không thở nhanh hoặc co rút lồng ngực. Nếu được chữa trị sớm bằng một thuốc kháng sinh. Thường thì bệnh khỏi trong vòng vài ngày. Nhưng cũng có khi kéo dài tới 1-2 tuần, nhất là với các cháu chưa biết cách khạc đờm.

Viêm phổi: Bệnh thường gặp ở trẻ nhỏ dưới 5 tuổi. Trẻ bị viêm phổi thường có các triệu chứng như: sốt cao, ho, thở nhanh, trường hợp nặng. Cánh mũi trẻ phập phồng hoặc co rút lồng ngực. Cần phải đưa trẻ tới cơ sở y tế khám. Chữa trị kịp thời bằng thuốc kháng sinh, trẻ sẽ nhanh khỏi.

2. BIỆN PHÁP CHUNG PHÒNG BỆNH HÔ HẤP CHO TRẺ MÙA ĐÔNG XUÂN
Những ngày lạnh, không nên cho trẻ nhỏ đi chơi xa, đi tàu xe dài ngày. Các bậc cha mẹ cần nuôi dưỡng, bảo vệ và chăm sóc trẻ chu đáo. Đảm bảo chế độ ăn uống vệ sinh, cho trẻ mặc đủ ấm.





Ovix baby dự phòng cúm virus phòng bệnh hô hấp hiệu quả
Khi trẻ mắc bệnh, phải điều trị kịp thời. Dùng thuốc đủ liều lượng theo sự hướng dẫn của thầy thuốc.

Trong tủ thuốc gia đình nên có sẵn nhiệt kế, thuốc hạ sốt, dung dịch nhỏ mũi, mắt, gói oresol… để dùng khi cần thiết.

Ngoài chăm sóc ăn uống và phòng chống lạnh, tránh gió lùa. Có thể nhỏ mũi cho trẻ bằng dung dịch sunfarin hoặc natriclorid 0,9%. Không cho trẻ ốm đi nhà trẻ, mẫu giáo để tránh lây lan cho trẻ khác.

OVIX – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng.
Hotline: 0348966862


----------

